# The English Revolution: 666 in the City (Part 3)



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

This post is part three in a series that follows a long chain of events within which The City of London features significantly, as does the number 6. It is hoped that by studying this chain of events, various patterns can be identified that may give clues to support alternative theories of ‘history’. Also, the arrogance and vanity of the perpetrators of these events may reveal more detail than was intended. It may also be possible to recognise these same patterns and details in our more recent history which may add weight to the validity of any assumptions and theories that suggest themselves. This chain of events represents just one tiny thread in the spider’s web, but hopefully it reaches further in towards the centre.

It’s also possible that this entire chain of events never happened, but we have to work with what we’ve got.

*Please note:*

_The dates and names have probably been changed or invented to protect the guilty._
_Also, the Divide and Rule/Conquer principle works both ways when the protagonists divide themselves into apparently opposing factions._
*The English Revolution: 666 in the City (Part 3)*

“_London’s rapid growth was driven by its economic prosperity. The City had long been the financial centre of the kingdom, and its banking facilities were used by successive monarchs, though the early Stuarts kings found it harder to extract loans from the City than many of their predecessors.” __Source_

We’re about see just how hard it could be, especially when you don’t have a head...



*Oliver Cromwell - The Jewish Messiah?*

“He was an intensely religious man, a self-styled Puritan Moses, and he fervently believed that God was guiding his victories.” Wikipedia.


*Oliver Cromwell* _Source_​
“_Lord Protector of England, 1653–58. Cromwell was largely responsible for the readmission of the Jews to England. His puritan views, based largely upon the Old Testament, _[*F*: here we go again…]_ and his tolerant nature predisposed him to regard the Jews with favor; he was also quick to realize the material advantages of readmitting them. It was to Cromwell that Manasseh Ben Israel presented his "Humble Addresses," petitions concerning the return of the Jews to England, and he was responsible for convening the Whitehall Conference in December 1655. When it became apparent that readmission would only be recommended under the most unfavorable conditions, Cromwell dissolved the conference after its fourth meeting. It was expected that he would issue a favorable reply to Manasseh Ben Israel on his own authority. However, in view of public opinion, Cromwell preferred to adopt an informal arrangement. *His favorable attitude toward the Jews was so marked that, according to his enemies, Jews regarded him as their Messiah*.” __Source_


*Manasseh Ben Israel meets with Oliver Cromwell *Source​Source: “Pawns in the Game”, William Guy Carr:
“_Manasseh Ben Israel, and other German and French moneylenders financed Cromwell. Fernandez Carvajal of Portugal, often referred to in history as *The Great *Jew, became Cromwell’s Chief Military Contractor. He re-organized the Round Heads into a model army. He provided them with the best arms and equipment money could buy. Once the conspiracy was under way, hundreds of trained revolutionaries were smuggled into England and were absorbed into the Jewish Underground… The head of the Jewish underground in England at that time was a Jew named De Souze. The Great Jew, Fernandez Carvajal, had used his influence to have De Souze appointed Portuguese Ambassador. It was in his house, protected by diplomatic immunity, that the leaders of the Jewish revolutionary underground remained hidden and worked out their plots and intrigue..._


*Amsterdam *_Source_​
“_The evidence which *absolutely* convicts Oliver Cromwell of participating in the Jewish Revolutionary Plot was obtained by Lord Alfred Douglas, who edited a weekly review Plain English published by the North British Publishing Co. In an article which appeared in the issue of Sept. 3rd 1921 he explained how his friend, Mr. L.D. Van Valckert of Amsterdam, Holland, had come into possession of a missing volume of records of the Synagogue of Muljeim. This volume had been lost during the Napoleonic wars. The volume contains records of letters written to, and answered by the Directors of the Synagogue. They are written in German. One entry, dated June 16th, 1647 reads :

"From O.C. (i.e. Olivier Cromwell) to Ebenezer Pratt._

“_In return for financial support will advocate admission of Jews to England. This however impossible while Charles living. Charles cannot be executed without trial, adequate grounds for which do not at present exist. Therefore advise that Charles be assassinated, but will have nothing to do with arrangements for procuring an assassin, though willing to help in his escape.”_

“_In reply to this dispatch the records show E. Pratt wrote a letter dated July 12th, 1647 addressed to Oliver Cromwell.

"Will grant financial aid as soon as Charles removed, and Jews admitted. Assassination too dangerous. Charles should be given an opportunity to escape. His recapture will then make trial and execution possible. The support will be liberal, but useless to discuss terms until trial commences.”_


*Charles I Escapes from Oxford* _Source_​
“_On November 12th that same year Charles was given the opportunity to escape. He was of course recaptured. Hollis and Ludlow, authorities on this chapter of history, are both on record as considering the flight as the stratagem of Cromwell. After Charles had been recaptured events moved apace. Cromwell had the British Parliament purged of most members he knew were loyal to the king. Notwithstanding this drastic action, when the House sat all night on December 5th, 1648, the majority agreed “That the concessions offered by the king were satisfactory to a settlement.”_

“_Any such settlement would have disqualified Cromwell from receiving the Blood-Money promised him by the International Money-Barons through their agent E. Pratt, so Cromwell struck again. He ordered Colonel Pryde to purge Parliament of those members who had voted in favour of a settlement with the King. What then happened is referred to, in school history books, as Pryde’s Purge. When the purge was finished fifty members remained. They are recorded as The Rump Parliament. They usurped absolute power. On January 9th, 1649, “A High Court of Justice” was proclaimed for the purpose of putting the king of England on trial. Two thirds of the members of the Court were “Levellers” from Cromwell’s Army. The conspirators couldn’t find an English lawyer who would draw up a criminal charge against King Charles. Carvajal, instructed an alien Jew, Isaac Dorislaus, Manasseh Ben Israel’s Agent in England, to draw up the indictment upon which King Charles was tried. Charles was found guilty of the charges levelled against him by the International Jewish money-lenders, not by the people of England. On January 30th, 1649, he was publicly beheaded in front of the Banqueting House at Whitehall London. The Jewish money-lenders… had had their revenge because Edward I had expelled the Jews from England. Oliver Cromwell received his Blood-Money just as Judas had done._

“_History proves that the International Jewish money-lenders had a purpose other than revenge for getting rid of Charles. They removed him to obtain control of England’s economy and government.”_


*Charles I's Death Warrant* _Source_​
Excellent post about *Manasseh Ben Israel & His World* here.

*The Resettlement*

“_The Spanish and Portuguese Jews came to this country fleeing from religious persecution in Spain and Portugal and set up 'Sha'ar Hashamayim' (The Gate of Heaven) in Mile End in 1656. The Sephardi Velho Cemetery opened in 1657 and was the first Jewish cemetery to be established with Oliver Cromwell's approval, following his re-admission of the Jews to England. Although the cemetery also contains graves of 15 victims of the Plague of 1665 and there are over 630 children's graves.” __Source__'_

[*F*: So, it had already been a cemetery before 1657.]

“_When, as a result of the favour of Oliver Cromwell and the exertions of Menasseh ben Israel, Jews settled again in London in the seventeenth century after an interval of some four hundred years, [F: 3*66* actually] what is known as the Sephardi (Spanish and Portuguese) rite was followed in the Synagogue they established. This was natural: for the overwhelming majority of its members were former Marranos who had escaped from the clutches of the Inquisition in the Peninsula, or else their immediate descendants. From the beginning, though, the settlement was leavened by a few representatives of the Germano-Polish group, generally known (*after the term applied by the Jews of the Middle Ages to Germany) as Ashkenazim*.” __Source_

Between Charles I’s execution and *The Great* Fire of London in 1*666* there were wars in Ireland, an unsuccessful rebellion against Cromwell, an equally unsuccessful invasion by Charles II from France, a war with the Dutch and then Cromwell took control in 1653. More wars followed and trouble kicked-off in American Colonies. Cromwell died in 1657 and his son, Richard, was named Protector. He couldn’t cope with all the intrigue and so resigned. In 1660 Charles II was proclaimed King.  Four years later there’s another war with Holland followed by a great depression in England with unemployment and food shortages which undermined the health of the people. Then *The Great* Plague broke out.


*The Great Plague of 1665* _Source_​
When the Jews arrived back in the City of London after 3*66* years of change, they found a great many more people living there, both rich and poor and saw that the commerce of the City had firmly established itself in their absence. What they needed was a ‘clean sweep’. This is exactly what *The Great* Fire of London achieved.

[To be continued… *The Great Fire of London: 666 in the City (Part 4)*]





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.


----------

